# PC startet nicht 1x Lang 2x Kurz



## Eniskoray (27. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,
Wie der Titel schon verrät startet mein PC nicht mehr sondern gibt nur noch ein piepen von sich (1xlang 2xkurz) dies ist eigentlich ja nur auf die Grafikkarte zurück zu führen.
Habe meine GTX 780 dann mit mit einer 1080 ausgetauscht doch es ist immer noch das selbe Problem, der PC startet nicht.
Ich denk nun das es das Mainboard ist und weiß nicht welches genau zu meinen Spezifikationen passt.
Chip: i7 4790 Sockel LGA1150
RAM: 2x 8gb DDR3
GPU: GTX 1080
Ist außerdem mein Netzteil Ausreichend mit 700Watt?
Mfg


----------



## Schwarzseher (27. Oktober 2017)

Teste doch nochmal mit der Onboard Grafik der CPU.Dazu die externe ausbauen und Monitor ans Board.
Versuchs mal mit einem Ram Riegel.


----------



## Eniskoray (27. Oktober 2017)

Danke für die Antwort werde ich heute noch probieren. Was genau ist jedoch ein RAM Riegel?


----------



## HisN (27. Oktober 2017)

Null-Methode (siehe Sig)


----------



## Schwarzseher (27. Oktober 2017)

@ Eniskoray

Na du hast doch 2 Ram Riegel verbaut.Meinte die mal einzeln testen.
Beep Töne gehen aber Richtung Graka da hast du recht.


----------



## Eniskoray (27. Oktober 2017)

Ja dies habe ich auch schon probiert erst mit nur einem RAM probiert dann mit dem anderen, auch ohne Erfolg


----------



## drstoecker (27. Oktober 2017)

Eniskoray schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort werde ich heute noch probieren. Was genau ist jedoch ein RAM Riegel?


du hast 2 ram Module eingebaut, davon sollst du einen ausbauen sodass nur noch 1 Modul übrig bleibt. Also sollst du mit einem(1) ram Modul statt der eingebauten 2 testen.


----------



## Eniskoray (27. Oktober 2017)

Habe ebenfalls die Batterie ausgetauscht ebenfalls ohne Erfolg daher mein Verdacht auf das Mainboard oder habt ihr eine andere Idee?


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Oktober 2017)

Eniskoray schrieb:


> Ist außerdem mein Netzteil Ausreichend mit 700Watt?


Wie heißt das?


----------



## Eniskoray (27. Oktober 2017)

Cougar Power 700. Model: CGR B2-700


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Oktober 2017)

Das Netzteil müßte dicke reichen, auch wenn es etwas alt sein kann.
Der Fehler riecht aber sehr stark nach RAM.


----------



## Jimiblu (27. Oktober 2017)

Welches Mainboard hast du denn?


----------



## Eniskoray (27. Oktober 2017)

Ich benutze ein Mainboard von Medion selber da es sich hierbei um den MEDION PC, ERAZER X5371 F handelt.


----------



## Eniskoray (27. Oktober 2017)

Sicher ? Da ich es ja bereits probiert habe nur mit einem RAM an verschiedenen Slots zu starten und dies nicht klappte. Außerdem wäre dann immernoch das piepen 1 lang 2 kurz vorhanden?


----------



## HisN (27. Oktober 2017)

Nimm das RAM ganz raus (Null-Methode, schade dass Du nicht reingeschaut hast).
Der Beep den Du hörst bedeutet "kein RAM".
Steck einen Ram riegel dazu. Von mir aus probiere jeden einzelnen Slot aus.
Ändert sich der Beep nicht, bedeutet er immer noch kein RAM.
Ändert sich der Beep, dann bedeutet er: Keine Graka.
Is wahrscheinlich zu einfach, so dass man einen ganzen Tag darüber diskutieren muss


----------



## True Monkey (27. Oktober 2017)

1x lang und zwei x kurz bedeutet Grafikkartenfehler ..........das hat mal gar nichts mit dem Ram zu tun 

ist bei Ami / Awart und IBM biose so .......einer der wenigen beep codes wo man sich seinerzeit einig war


----------



## HisN (27. Oktober 2017)

Das coole an meiner Methode ist: Man muss die Beeps nicht wissen. 
Sie erklären sich aus dem Kontext. Völlig egal wer der Hersteller vom Bios ist^^


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Oktober 2017)

True Monkey schrieb:


> 1x lang und zwei x kurz bedeutet Grafikkartenfehler ..........das hat mal gar nichts mit dem Ram zu tun


Stimmt ich war im falschen Thread.

Was macht der PC nur mit der integrierten Grafik?


----------



## HisN (27. Oktober 2017)

DAS ist eine gute Frage.
Müsste das Board eigentlich automatisch auswählen, wenn ein Monitor gesteckt ist, und man das nicht EXPLIZIT im Bios verboten hat (dann würde ein Bios-Reset helfen).


----------



## Eniskoray (29. Oktober 2017)

Habe nun die 0 Methode probiert. Netzteil Mainboard CPU(mit kühler) dran gelassen, Ergebnis 4 x kurzes piepen. RAM dazu gesteckt wieder 1x Lang 2x kurz. Grafikkarte dazu gesteckt immernoch 1x lang 2x kurz


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. Oktober 2017)

Eniskoray schrieb:


> Habe nun die 0 Methode probiert. Netzteil Mainboard CPU(mit kühler) dran gelassen, Ergebnis 4 x kurzes piepen.


Dann ist wohl das Board defekt.
Wie alt ist der PC?


----------



## HisN (30. Oktober 2017)

Naja. Das Board erkennt das RAM und sagt keine Graka.
So defekt kann das Board ja nicht sein.

Bios-Reset und Monitor ans Board, während die Graka ausgebaut ist.


----------



## Eniskoray (30. Oktober 2017)

Ca 3-4 Jahre


----------



## Eniskoray (30. Oktober 2017)

Danke für die hilfe. Habe bereits ein neues Mainboard bestellt


----------



## Eniskoray (7. November 2017)

Hallo, 
Ich bin's schon wieder. Habe mein neues Mainboard verbaut und alles lief super du 3 Tage heute wollte ich den PC starten doch wieder kam nur das piepsen 1x lang und 2x kurz.
Ich bin echt am verzweifeln gerade da ich nicht weiß was ich jetzt noch machen kann.
Für eure Hilfe würde ich mich freuen.


----------

